# Funny for Homeschoolers & those that aren't



## LadyFlynt (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.fix.net/~rprewett/SAQ.html

I got stitches over this one...so funny and I fit the "handkerchief" and "jumper" description (though I love my skirts and dresses too!)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2004)

That's good. I'll have to share that with my wife. She'll get a kick out of it.


----------

